# Potty Training



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I sure need your help today with some encouragement .








Puddles was born 3/13/04 and we have had him for 3 weeks now. He has yet to tell me he needs to go potty. Never once has he messed up his crate, so I know he can hold it. 

Example of this morning: 
Went to potty outside and was a good boy. 
Gave him a treat and praised him.
Feed him his breakfast and some water. 
He played with his toys for 30 minutes saw him sniffing, so out side we went again.....nothing.
Back in house with no treat. 
Started to play again, up and down the hall with cat. 
The very next thing I know, bang !!
My sweet Puddles had went to the potty (in hall).
I was right in the next room. No bark....nothing.

Ok, experienced ones, that the heck am I doing wrong?? Should I give up with going outside and try paper/ pads?

Now great, guess whos looking up at me with pitty.. yup..Puddles. h34r:
Hes making me feel like the guilty one. 

I have put up the food and water, will wait until this afternoon to give him more. Have been trying to stay on an eating schedule. 

Puddles is such a pleasure to us, but this messing on the floor is really getting on my last nerve.

Thanks for allowing me to vent this morning. 

Puddles Mom :wacko:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Sounds like you are on target, but it is a bit early to expect puddles to tell you he needs to go out, that takes some time. The key hear was that you happend to miss his signal this time.....


> I was right in the next room. No bark....nothing.[/B]


It is hard to know when they are going to give a signal, they don't know you are watching for it, they just sniff and go.

I know when I was training Tiki I couldn't take my eyes off of him, if I did he was sure to have an accident. I always restricted him to the room I was in so I could see everything he did. When I thought he was sniffing or something I would say '"need to go potty?" and take him out, if he went he got that treat the second he put his leg down " good boy, you went potty", if he didn't go I would take him in, no treat, but still lots of kisses







. So he knew "potty" ment he was a good boy and he got a treat









So it sounds like you are doing a good job, just give it some time; some dogs catch on quickly and some take more time.... He'll catch on soon.

Judi


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you're doing everything totally fine. just make sure that if when he goes outside--you give him 5 minutes to go potty...if he doesnt, go inside AND WATCH HIM. after 10 minutes try again. trust me, it takes time, a lot of consistancy, and dont just assume he wants to go potty inside. we had a few accidents with our big dog---now he's TOTALLY potty trained and we can trust him in the house.







good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi all. 
Been gone for awhile. Finally brought Lacey home 4 weeks ago and we have been bonding. She is wonderful! So smart and cute. She just loves to be with me.
Lacey has only had two accidents in the house and that was because my husband wasn't watching her. Lacey has a pee pad in her exercise pen and every 30 minutes I either take her outside or put her in the exercise pen. Don't let people make you feel bad for putting your little one in the exercise pen every 30 minutes or for taking her outside. My family tried by saying that was like putting her in prison! She goes inside the pen with no one telling her to and she pees on the pad. She can be playing and she will stop and go in the pen and pee. I have learned that when she has to go she smells the carpet and starts walking in circles. She either goes outside or in her pen. I figure she won't live her life in the pen, as soon as she is housebroken the pen will be put away in the garage but right now she is learning good habits. It is her safe place. When I can't watch her, in she goes with plenty of toys and she plays and chews until I am finished with what I am doing, like cooking diner. I have learned the hard way with the pee pads. I had the holder that you pushed the four corners of the pad into the holder. Lacey learned how to get the pad out of those corners and she would start to chew her pad. Now I use the one that is like a frame and she can no longer do that. 
Sorry this is long, just my experience that is working really well.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------

